# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  من عواقب عودة البرنس تخلف نجم الوطنى الباشا

## سانتو

*ماهو سر الخلاف
بين الباشا وماذدا؟
هل كان الخلاف مع احد اللاعبين
وتدخل ماذدا على حساب الباشا؟
هل لمحاباة ماذدا للاعبين الهلال 
ووضع 9 منهم فى التشكيلة الاساسية
على حساب الوطن
حسب ماجانا من احدى الصحف؟
ليه كدة ياماذدا 
دى خسارة للمنتخب
الله يستر على المنتخب


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع مازدا لن تغمض عينيك من الغيظ
*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مع مازدا لن تغمض عينيك من الغيظ




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سندور فى دائرة مفرغة ما دام هذا المعتوه على راس كابتنية القومى
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مازدا فااااااااااااااشل بدرجة مشيييير
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

سندور فى دائرة مفرغة ما دام هذا المعتوه على راس كابتنية القومى



والله اشك فى ان السبب الاساسى لابتعاد الباشا هو هذا 
الركل وسيئ الالفاظ


*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مازدا فااااااااااااااشل بدرجة مشيييير



والله الله يستر
 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يحلنا الحله بله من مازدا
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*ماذا فاشل ولا يحسن التصرف  ولكن الباشا ايضا اخطأ
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مازدا فاشل و مرعوب من لاعبي و اعلام الوصيف و لكن لماذا نستسلم
*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يحلنا الحله بله من مازدا



انشالله يارب

*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sinary
					

ماذا فاشل ولا يحسن التصرف  ولكن الباشا ايضا اخطأ



نخن لا نعلم كل حيثيات المشكلة
لذلك لن نصدر قرارا على غيبة


*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

مازدا فاشل و مرعوب من لاعبي و اعلام الوصيف و لكن لماذا نستسلم



هذه الحقيقة التى لا ينكرها احد

*

----------


## سانتو

*up
                        	*

----------

